

Tokyo-based myGengo raises $5.25 million from London VCs Atomico - Klonoar
http://mygengo.com/about-us/blog/mygengo-raises-5-million-from-atomico-500-startups/

======
jayfuerstenberg
I wonder how this will work.

I know from translating my own iPhone app in 4 languages that it's hard to
capture the idea of what you want to say from one language to the next even
when you're intimately familiar with the topic at hand.

Outsourcing translation is hard. It'll be interesting to see how they pull it
off.

